# Help on Computing for Ship Chartering. I’m novice on this.



## tokster (Apr 22, 2012)

Need your help guys. We are planning to charter a container vessel with a route of…Davao, Philippines – Hong Kong – Kaohsiung, Taiwan – Davao, Philippines.

The vessel that we are planning to charter is similar to Socol (500 Teus vessel with crane).

We are an agent for a shipping line but we are novice on ship chartering. Really appreciate if you can help us compute for the cost and ROI of this business idea.
*
For the costs……*
Please help us on how to compute for:
-	Expenses for marine oil (based from Davao-Hong Kong-Kaohsiung-Davao
-	Crew. How many needed? How much is standard salary per day?
-	ROI based from the expenses.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

How to make a small fortune in shipping ?

Start with a large fortune!


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

From the information you have given it would appear you are cosidering a "Bare Boat" charter were you as charterer are liable for the full running costs of the vessel as if you were the owner plus of course Port Charges -Loading/Disharging costs etc.. Perhaps you should consider a straight "Time Charter" were you agree with the owner a fixed rate of hire and the owner pays the costs of running the ship-charterer pays the cost of Fuel-Port Charges-Loading/Discharging costs. If you have no previous experience in chartering would suggest you consult a reputable "Ship Broker" in your home port.Regards


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

He could do a contract of affreightment as well time/voyage charter .


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

teb said:


> If you have no previous experience in chartering would suggest you consult a reputable "Ship Broker" in your home port.Regards


Too true....have seen in my near 50 years as a Shipbroker too many expensive mistakes made by people who had the best of intentions but forgot to allow for expensive elements...and got their 'fingers burned' financially in innocence.......so please ask locally for professional help.

rgds

geoff


----------



## tokster (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for these information.


----------



## tokster (Apr 22, 2012)

We are targeting on a similar vessel like this "http://www.kaalbye-group.com/Socol.pdf".

How do we compute for fuel cost if Nautical miles of Davao - HK - Kaohsiung - Davao are:
Davao to Hong Kong – *1118.3 Nautical Miles*
Hong Kong to Kaohsiung – *346.7 Nautical Miles*
Kaohsiung to Davao – *1003.5 Nautical Miles*

If based from above Socol vessel, how much would IFO and MGO cost?
- Speed Consumption: abt 13 knots at abt 16mt (fully laden) 
IFO180 CST + abt 1,5mt MGO 
consumption at port

- ENGINE: Hanshin 443 KW 

- TANK CAPACITIES
· IFO : 619m3 
· MGO : 122m3

Thanks again!


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Cst 180 ?.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

If you need to enquire on a public forum best stay well clear!


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

It's many years since I did any voyage estimating-so have little idea what todays bunker prices are-bunker suppliers or your agents in the various ports would better to advise -.then it's a simple matter of calculating-days steaming times dailly consumption + port consumptiostill think you would be well advised consult reputable shipbroker. With the best will don't think you are going to get all the answers you are seeking via SN -Regards


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

pilot said:


> If you need to enquire on a public forum best stay well clear!


Exactly so.................

geoff


----------

